# Hampton Roads routes



## filly (Feb 6, 2003)

Still have found nowhere really acceptable to ride in Va Beach proper, so I'm still relegated to my neighborhood, which is getting really old. I'm relatively new to the area as well, so I'm asking if there is any place to go within a 30 minute drive that offers decent roads, and less than highway traffic that I'm currently surrounded by no matter where I look. 

I haven't done any group rides yet, as I'm waiting for morning temps to rise a bit. I know the deal with those, so no info needed on that. I'm looking for somewhere I can go solo and get in a good 30-40 miles without fearing for my life. How's Chesapeake? Any recommended roads down there?


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

The old US-17 two lane road was turned into a closed trail after they opened the new 4 lane road. 15 miles round trip, dead flat, no cars except for one short middle section where the road is open for the 4-5 houses that are there (so barely any traffic). Can get boring though. 

http://www.cityofchesapeake.net/services/depart/park-rec/dismal_swamp_trail.shtml

I used to live in Chesapeake, but didn't ride when I did. When I go down now and bring my bike, I just get some quick miles on the old-17.


----------



## filly (Feb 6, 2003)

thanks. i just found it online before you posted. you still live in hampton roads? if so, where do you ride now?


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

The best ride in the area is the Colonial Parkway in Williamsburg. It might be a little outside your 30 minute boundry (depending on where you live, to me Hampton Raods is the Hampton side of 64) but probably worth it. It is a 23 mile roller from Yorktown to Jamestown and you don't have to stop until you actually hit the City of Williamsburg and that is really 2 Stop signs and 1 traffic light. Hardly any traffic (especially before 10 AM).
Very scenic.

http://www.nps.gov/colo/planyourvisit/bicyclinginformation.htm


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

filly said:


> thanks. i just found it online before you posted. you still live in hampton roads? if so, where do you ride now?


I'm in the DC area now.


----------



## filly (Feb 6, 2003)

i heard the colonial parkway is crappy roads...supposed to keep the feel of road conditions of the time...at least that's what the nps site says.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

filly said:


> i heard the colonial parkway is crappy roads...supposed to keep the feel of road conditions of the time...at least that's what the nps site says.


No, it's not a smooth surface, but it's fine, the road is excellent shape. When you get into Williamsburg you have to move over to a street because they have cobblestones, but the Parkway is that surface that you usually see at the street corners for grip. The road is fine though and well maintained.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Sorry I did not respond to your email a while back. During Basketball season I coach and run the rec league so I if I don't respond to an email the second I get it, it slips.

Pungo and south Chesapeake are both well within your 30 minute window and both offer decent riding.

I have not reviewed them but there are some cue sheets on the TBA website.

Cue Sheets 

Smithfield is about 45 minutes away and offer great roads.

I'm going in for ACL surgery next week so I will be down and out for a few more months. Look me up in early May and we can get together.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Tommy Walker said:


> No, it's not a smooth surface, but it's fine, the road is excellent shape. When you get into Williamsburg you have to move over to a street because they have cobblestones, but the Parkway is that surface that you usually see at the street corners for grip. The road is fine though and well maintained.


The problem is that the absolutely beautiful Colonial Parkway is paved with so-called "exposed aggregate concrete" slabs in different states of weathering and repair. This means that some sections are fine, others are very uncomfortable to ride on. In many sections, there's an open, one-inch groove separating the lanes which can and has trapped bicycle front wheels. None of these things should preclude you from riding the Colonial Parkway, but lowering tire pressure to around 80 psi for a 23 tire and being aware of the open groove hazard is a good thing.

IMO, the worst thing about the Colonial Parkway is the vigilant enforcement by park police (a federal entity which can levy appropriately large fines) of the single-file rule for bicyclists. Unless riding alone, I will not ride on the Colonial Parkway. The general feeling here in the area is that the park authorities really don't like to see cyclists on their road. 

If you want to try the Colonial Parkway, there's a 1 May 2010 bicycling event during which cars are banned from a lengthy section of the Parkway. It's a nice way to ride that road—no single-file rule enforced during that event.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

wim said:


> If you want to try the Colonial Parkway, there's a 1 May 2010 bicycling event during which cars are banned from a lengthy section of the Parkway. It's a nice way to ride that road—no single-file rule enforced during that event.


Wow, send me info on the event; I would love to do it. I was thinking about the C2C the following weekend, but this sounds better. NO CARS


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

wim said:


> .....
> If you want to try the Colonial Parkway, there's a 1 May 2010 bicycling event during which cars are banned from a lengthy section of the Parkway. It's a nice way to ride that road—no single-file rule enforced during that event.


Fat Tires, Mid Week is the only way to roll on the Colonial Parkway.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Had a great ride Saturday and Sunday on the Colonial Parkway. we stayed at Great Wolf Lodge and I took Rochambeau, made a few turns and I was there. I can see where folks think it's a little bumpy, especially right at Williamsburg, but based on the amount of cars that were on the road (even in the evening on Saturday) it's worth the trip. I'll be back for the May 1st event with my 12 year old.


----------



## evil genius (Jul 31, 2007)

Depends on what part of Va Bch you are in. If your close to Kempsville, stop by the Bikebeat on Kemps River Drive, and check out the maps they have. They have group rides on Saturdays and Sundays also. Lots of good riding towards Pungo from here. If youre closer to the oceanfront, still need head for Pungo and/or Creeds. Stop by the Bikebeat at Hilltop and talk to them.


----------

